# مكتبة برامج مع قاعدة بيانات بها 5300 برنامج مع



## Yes_Or_No (31 مارس 2006)

*مكتبة برامج مع قاعدة بيانات بها 5300 برنامج مع*

البرنامج هو عباره عن سكربت pafiledb ( مكتبة برامج ) واذا اردت ان تعرف نوعيه السكربت اذهب من هذا الرابط لتتضح لك الرؤيه :
http://www.bwady.com/pafiledb/pafiledb.php​ 
طبعا من منا لم يرى هذا البرنامج ولم يعجبه ولم يحلم بان يكون يمتلك مثله ولكن حينما يفكر بعناء جمع البرامج ستتعب نفسيته حتما ..........!!​ 
ولكن مع هذا السكربت وفرت للجميع قاعدة بيانات بها 5306 برنامج و 62 تصنيف يعني ماعليك الا تتابع الشرح وتركز شويه علشان تقدر تملك هذه البرامج وهذه القاعده باكملهااااااا ..​ 
تستطيع تحميل السكربت مع قاعدة البيانات من هنا :
اضغط هنا للتحميل​ 
بعد التحميل فك الضغط عن البرنامج وستجد بداخله مجلد اسمه ( مكتبة البرامج ) بداخله مجلدين هما : ( sql ) وستجد بداخله ملف قاعدة البيانات pafile3bar.sql.sql ومجلد آخر باسم ( pafile3 ) وهو السكربت لمكتبة البرامج يجب التعديل بملفاته بما يناسب موقعك ثم رفع المجلد pafile3 كاملا الى موقعك ...... عموما هذا الكلام للمعلوميه فقط ولكن لا تعمل شيء حاليا وتاااااااااااااابع معي خطوه بخطوه الى ان ننتهي وان شاء الله راح تدعيلي من كل قلبك لروعة هذا السكربت .​ 
نبدأ بأسم الله تعالى :​ 
اولا تذهب الى لوحة التحكم لموقعك ( Cpanel ) ثم تعمل قاعدة بيانات جديده باتباع الخطوات التاليه :
اضغط على الصوره التاليه :​ 
ثم اكتب اسما لقاعدة البيانات ( اي اسم ) ثم اضغط على Add Db كما بالصوره التاليه :



 

ثم ستاتيك صفحه كما مبينه بالصوره اضغط على Go Back


 

ثم سترجع الى نفس الصفحه انزل الى الاسفل قليلا واكتب اسم المستخدم لقاعدة البيانات امام UserName واكتب الباسوير امام Password ثم اضغط على Ad User كما بالصوره التاليه :


 

ثم ستاتيك هذه الصفحه اضغط على Go Back كما بالصوره التاليه :​ 

ثم ايضا ستعود الى نفس الصفحه وهذه المره اختر اسم قاعدة البيانات واسم مستخدم قاعدة البيانات واضغط على Add User To Db كما بالصوره التاليه :


 

ثم ستاتيك هذه الصفحه اضغط على Go Back تخبر انه تم اضافة قاعدة البيانات كما بالصوره التاليه :​ 


ثم ستعود الى الصفحه الاولى وستلاحظ انه تم اضافة قاعدة البيانات كما بالصوره التاليه :​ 


والآن تم اضافة قاعدة البيانات بنجاح واصبح عندنا قاعدة بيانات خاصه وخاليه من الجداول ونريد الآن ان نضيف لها قاعدة بيانات البرامج ......
تابع معي ................ >>>
في نفس الصفحه اللي عملنا منها القاعدة انزل اسفل الصفحه واضغط على 
phpMyAdmin كما بالصوره التاليه :


 

وستاتيك هذه الصفحه وهي لوحة التحكم بقواعد البيانات ومنها تستطيع زرع القواعد كما بالصوره التاليه :


 

اضغط على القائمه قاعدة البيانات ثم ستظهر لك جميع قواعد البيانات اللي بالموقع اختار اسم القاعده الجديده اللي عملناها وستظهر لك صفحة التحكم بجداول القاعده وسوف تلاحظ انه لايوجد جداول متوفره في قاعدة البيانات هذه!! اضغط على SQL من اعلى الصفحه كما بالصوره التاليه :


 

وستظهر لك صفحه اضغط على استعراض ثم ستفتح لك نافذه تختار منها ملف القاعدة اللي فيه 5306 برنامج من جهازك pafile3bar.sql.sql ثم اضغط على تنفيذ كما بالصوره التاليه :


 

وطبعا ستستغرق عملية زراعة القاعدة من الـ 9 الى 15 دقيقه ( حسب سرعة اتصالك ) وبعد الانتهاء ستلاحظ وجود 9 جداول بالقاعده الجديده
** ملاحظه : اذا لم تتكون لديك 9 جداول ازل جميع جداول القاعده ثم ازرعها مره اخرى **​ 

والآن انتيها من عمل قاعده جديده وزرع جداول بداخلها والآن بقي علينا كيفية تركيب برنامج مكتبة البرامج : .......... تابع وركز معاي​ 
ارفع مجلد pafile3 بالكامل الى موقعك ولاحظ يجب عليك بعض التعديلات على ملف sql.php الموجود في المجلد includes ....... افتحه وغير ما يلزم بما يناسبك ويناسب موقعك شاهد الصوره التاليه :


 

وبعدما ترفع جميع الملفات ادخل على العنوان التالي :
http://www.xxxx.com/pafile3/install.php
( غير حرف الــ x الى اسم موقعك )
ستظهر لك هذا الصفحه اضغط على الخطوه التاليه كما بالصوره :


 

ثم ستاتيك هذه الصفحه كما بالصوره التاليه :
اضغط على الخطوه التاليه 


 

ثم تاتي هذه الصفحه اضغط على الخطوه التاليه :​ 


ثم ستاتي هذه الصفحه وهي الاهم ( ركّز لان اذا اخطأت ستندم كثيرا ) 
انظر الصوره التاليه :






 

تأكد من الخيار خيارات قاعدة البيانات هو ( الجداول موجوده .. دعها )
واعدادات المشرف العام خاصه بك وغيرها بكيفك
واعدادات البرنامج ستاتي تلقائيه .
وبعدما تتاكد من معلوماتك الصحيحه اضغط على الخطوه التاليه​ 
ستاتيك صفحه نتائج التركيب ويخبر انه تم الانتهاء بنجاح والحمدلله كما بالصوره التاليه : اضغط على انهاء​ 


ثم ستاتي صفحه تخبرك بانك لابد انك تحذف ملف install.php الموجود في المجلد الرئيسي pafile3 والا لن يعمل معك البرنامج . ( طبعا استخدم احد برامج التنزيل للموقع وقم بحذف الملف install.php ثم :
اضغط على الاداره للدخول الى لوحة تحكم مكتبة البرامج
اضغط على استعراض مكتبة البرامج لرؤيتها وزيارتها
كما بالصوره التاليه :


 

لنفترض انك دخلت على الاداره ( اكتب اسم المشرف والباسويرد واضغط تسجيل الدخول ) كالصوره التاليه :


 

والآن اذهب الى هذا الرابط لترى مكتبة البرامج الجديده وما اروعها :
http://www.xxxx.com/pafile3/index.php
( غير حرف الــ x الى اسم موقعك )​ 
واذا اردت الدخول الى لوحة التحكم ... من هذا الرابط :
http://www.xxxx.com/pafile3/pafiledb.php?action=admin
( غير حرف الــ x الى اسم موقعك )​ 
والآن انتهينا والحمدلله اذهب واستمتع بمكتبة البرامج اصبحت ملكا لك وبها 5306 برنامج جاهزات وتستطيع اضافة برامج اخرى عليها ( ولوحة التحكم عربيه مئه بالمئه ) وتستطيع حذف ونقل وتعديل واضافة اي برنامج​ 
mankoooooooooooooooooooooooooooool​


----------



## Michael (1 أبريل 2006)

اية دة كلة

دة كانة تيمبل جاهز

شكرا 2 اوبشن


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 أبريل 2006)

اوبش مين ياعم تو اتشويز هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## pola (1 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليك على الشرح الجميل دة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (3 أبريل 2006)

العفووووووووووووووووو يا مايكل انت وبولااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


المزيدددددددددددددد قااااااااااااااااااااادم


----------

